# Scam/Phishing?



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know if all are aware of this or if this is new or not. 

I was in kitchen this morning, Asawa come running in carrying her Netbook she uses mostly just for facebook. She had turned it on and went to the FB logon page. A dialog box popped up stating she had to call a 877 number as her account was disabled. On her way to where I was she had already tried to call the number and when it for some lucky reason would not connect she was in a near panic cause FB is so important . I closed it out and rebooted and it all came up as normal. Not sure what it is but I kind of feel I just 'dodged a bullet' of some sort. So lucky that the phone wouldn't connect for her.

Fred


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if all are aware of this or if this is new or not.
> 
> I was in kitchen this morning, Asawa come running in carrying her Netbook she uses mostly just for facebook. She had turned it on and went to the FB logon page. A dialog box popped up stating she had to call a 877 number as her account was disabled. On her way to where I was she had already tried to call the number and when it for some lucky reason would not connect she was in a near panic cause FB is so important . I closed it out and rebooted and it all came up as normal. Not sure what it is but I kind of feel I just 'dodged a bullet' of some sort. So lucky that the phone wouldn't connect for her.
> 
> Fred



Probably a silver bullet at that. I get emails and notices from PayPal, Ebay and the likes stating many ridiculous things, I see them for what they are and nine times out of ten forward them to the respective company as phishing/scam emails so they can deal with and hopefully reduce the problems for all users.
The best ones I get are from, supposedly "FEDEX" stating that I have an unclaimed parcel and to log in to retrieve it using their link, scam from the start.
All users on the internet I am sure are very mindful of this sort of trash.
Funny though, I have been using my hotmail addy, receiving and sending mail for the last 4 or 5 days here in PH and this morning it locked me out, said I was in another location or using a different device and I had to get them to send me a code to my Aussie number etc etc.
I did exactly what you did Fred, rebooted, opened my email account again and no problem.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't know if all are aware of this or if this is new or not.
> 
> I was in kitchen this morning, Asawa come running in carrying her Netbook she uses mostly just for facebook. She had turned it on and went to the FB logon page. A dialog box popped up stating she had to call a 877 number as her account was disabled. On her way to where I was she had already tried to call the number and when it for some lucky reason would not connect she was in a near panic cause FB is so important . I closed it out and rebooted and it all came up as normal. Not sure what it is but I kind of feel I just 'dodged a bullet' of some sort. So lucky that the phone wouldn't connect for her.
> 
> Fred


Maybe it did connect and it took all of your load.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Maybe it did connect and it took all of your load.


Landline, PLDT. Actually hasen't been able to connect with anything outgoing lately, only seems to work for incoming calls. Maybe it's a good thing.

Fred


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Telecom companies are also run by Chinese 
Ever noticed the cell phone load goes down 2.5 pesos without anybody telling you or doing anything?
I figured it when my load was and half Peso when everything is a whole Peso  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Incoming Calls*



fmartin_gila said:


> Landline, PLDT. Actually hasen't been able to connect with anything outgoing lately, only seems to work for incoming calls. Maybe it's a good thing.
> 
> Fred


We had that issue and what happened the first time was I didn't apply for an International Line the second time we were mistakenly were disconnected.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

pronse said:


> Telecom companies are also run by Chinese
> Ever noticed the cell phone load goes down 2.5 pesos without anybody telling you or doing anything?
> I figured it when my load was and half Peso when everything is a whole Peso
> 
> ...


Pronse get a landline with your internet provider and a non loadable SIM card sold by the Internet provider you'll never mess with loadable SIM cards again, most of these providers also offer a one year free call between the landline and your SIM card.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Now this morning the same message popped up on my computer when I opened my Microsoft mailbox as an email. Immediate delete and all is OK & working. The way it is worded, it is designed to scare you so you will call the number, which is what she tried to do yesterday.

Fred


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

To M.C.A...
I do have a landline but this is a phone and would need a SIM to operate ..
As for the nonloadable SIM... I do need it to be loaded to do load sharing between me and my wife who also has a similar phone.
One more thing ... ever noticed how their provider (it's Globe in my case), charges you 10 pesos for just activating a phone feature (iMessage)?
I always cancel that and replace it with with some internet app that does the same.

Fred... try to Spam/junk any email you don't like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Unloadable SIM cards*



pronse said:


> To M.C.A...
> I do have a landline but this is a phone and would need a SIM to operate ..
> As for the nonloadable SIM... I do need it to be loaded to do load sharing between me and my wife who also has a similar phone.
> One more thing ... ever noticed how their provider (it's Globe in my case), charges you 10 pesos for just activating a phone feature (iMessage)?
> ...



I use a different internet provider and they do sell more than one SIM card they run about 500 pesos each.


----------

